# Gotta grey? Get a Schimmel



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Just a bit of trivia: Schimmel is a German word that means two things: A grey horse, or mould. Aren't we glad we're not discussing horse colours in German? ;-) It also led to that famous German joke about a French exchange student asking, "What is a grey horse doing on top of the jam?"


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for the review! I read the brush discussion with much interest. Maybe next Christmas I will get some Haas brushes myself. :faceshot:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ill have to get one of those now that I have a Squishy!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Another one converted to a Haas believer :biggrin: 

Are you thinking about the Diva (sheepskin with a border of bristles)? If yes, get one! You will not regret it!




Edit: somehow my grammar sounds off - but I am still lacking in the caffeine department, so I just let it be


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Your grammar is fine, @SwissMiss!  Thank you for caring. :hug: Ever seen how they write on some other Internet forums? :shock:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

SueC said:


> Your grammar is fine, @*SwissMiss* !  Thank you for caring. :hug: Ever seen how they write on some other Internet forums? :shock:



Thank you. There are days I struggle more than others. "These" and "those" remain a perpetual mystery to me, though. In theory I know how to use them, but in real life my knowledge goes out the window 
At least the you, your and you're is a non-issue :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Another one converted to a Haas believer :biggrin:
> 
> Are you thinking about the Diva (sheepskin with a border of bristles)? If yes, get one! You will not regret it!
> 
> ...



Oh yes I’m thinking of it....lots, there’s a tack sale next month, if I sell a bunch of stuff I will treat myself to a Diva, among other things.


Nothing sounds off in your grammar, but I am reading while somewhat lacking in caffeine....so wouldn’t notice anyway.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

And then you have "Apfelschimmel" (dapple grey or apple mold). They do look a bit moldy.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Oh yes I’m thinking of it....lots, there’s a tack sale next month, if I sell a bunch of stuff I will treat myself to a Diva, among other things.
> 
> Nothing sounds off in your grammar, but I am reading while somewhat lacking in caffeine....so wouldn’t notice anyway.


Re my writing - there are times where my German grammar comes through 


And a tip regarding the Diva: I have the smaller blue one (Ladies model, thought I will test it out with the cheaper version) and I can barely get my hand in the strap (sz 8 gloves)... But it is amazing the kind of shine you get with it!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I am adding them to my wish list! Salty has sensitive skin and is always filthy dirty. I might invest in the chestnut ones for Cedar, too.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have a grey anymore, but have a lot of red mud :frown_color: any specialty brushes for that? 

All the caffeine in the world doesn't improve my grammar; fortunately it is not a priority for me as English classes were torture for me all my life. Mathematics, now that was fun and made sense! No red pen marks all over my papers like in English classes. I should have been born in this generation, the kids don't have to struggle with cursive anymore, AND do everything on computers!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mmshiro said:


> And then you have "Apfelschimmel" (dapple grey or apple mold). They do look a bit moldy.


The translation does confuse...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Hmmmm.... my brushes are getting raggedy. Might have to get one of those.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

SwissMiss said:


> Thank you. There are days I struggle more than others. "These" and "those" remain a perpetual mystery to me, though. In theory I know how to use them, but in real life my knowledge goes out the window
> At least the you, your and you're is a non-issue :wink:


This trio is fun: Weather, whether and wether! :Angel:

The main weird thing for me about the English language is its aggressive non-phoneticness. Try pronouning the -ough in: Through, though, rough, cough, bough...

And then the Gs at the start of a word. Say it like a G or J? Apparently allocated by random lottery, as are many English pronunciations.

And you can have so much fun having a special day of the year where you're pronouncing all the silent letters. Like in knee or knight. I like saying k-nee and k-nigghet! :rofl:

Ah well, I don't envy learners of German learning the completely illogical "is it der, die or das?" when English just has the general-use, sensible "the". And who said a table is feminine anyway? Or that a plate is masculine? Or that babies and pastries have no gender?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> This trio is fun: Weather, whether and wether! :Angel:
> 
> The main weird thing for me about the English language is its aggressive non-phoneticness. Try pronouning the -ough in: Through, though, rough, cough, bough...
> 
> ...


I loved the gendered pronouns in German when I took it in school. Maybe because I tend to invest sentience into everything, no matter how inanimate it may appear. 

English is such a hybrid language. Something like half of it comes from Romance languages mostly through Norman French, and the other half is Germanic. it's an uncomfortable marriage. You pronounce the k in knee in German ...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you don't pronounce the K in "Knie" in German, you get "never"! :rofl:

I just realised pastries can have several genders, depending on type. I was thinking, "Das Apfelstückchen." (Apple pocket. Neuter.) But then I realised it's "die Hefeschnecke." (Scroll. Feminine.)

There's no logic to it. You basically rote learn it with the word like a sort of prefix. I sometimes think it's partially sound based, like the sound basis of whether you say "thuh" or "thee" for _the_. Thuh horse (consonant start), thee icecream (vowel start). That's all sensible in English, anyway.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

mmshiro said:


> And then you have "Apfelschimmel" (dapple grey or apple mold). They do look a bit moldy.


Yeah, that is amusing! :rofl:

I thought it was also amusing when I learnt the English word "nightmare" as a kid. I said, "What's a bad dream got to do with a female horse? And is it possible to have nightgeldings, nightstallions and nightfoals, and what _are_ those exactly?"


To get back to German peculiarities in horse-related language: Sehr geehrter Herr @mmshiro :bowwdown: - kann ich Ihnen einen Pferdeapfel anbieten? :apple: Garantiert frisch! ;-)

(I'm offering the most honoured Mr @mmshiro a "horse apple" which I assure him is very fresh indeed. Horse apples are horse manure. You could say Pferdemist, which actually means horse manure, but it's not as descriptive, or as polite...)

[Should I write down the side track I'm just thinking about? I think I will, because it's one of those priceless Kodak moments. The other day, I finished working in the garden and brought in a test Granny Smith apple as the apples are getting close to ripe. It was hot and I sweat a lot because not very heat-tolerant, so I left all the sweaty clothes in the washing machine en route the shower, because that's the practical thing to do. So here I was carrying an apple down the corridor while in my birthday suit, when I bumped into my husband, who was on his way out again. His eyes got very wide, and what else could I do but bow down ceremoniously, then hold out the apple to him, wink, and say, "Look what I found in the garden, would you like to try it?" :Angel:]


Another funny anecdote about German language related to horses I heard was about a novice rider, a young girl, who was told, "Und nimm ihm das Gebiss heraus!" after riding. (Literally, "Remove his dentures/dentition." Meaning, "Please remove his bridle." But she didn't know the specialist jargon and, after agonising for a while, asked if anyone had pliers. This resulted in general hilarity...)


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm going to have to blame this thread for making me spend too much money I got tempted and bought the Haas Lipizzaner and Diva brush. It's probably more than I've spent on all of my other brushes combined.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> I'm going to have to blame this thread for making me spend too much money I got tempted and bought the Haas Lipizzaner and Diva brush. It's probably more than I've spent on all of my other brushes combined.


Just be warned, once you start using great brushes, there is no going back :Angel:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> I'm going to have to blame this thread for making me spend too much money I got tempted and bought the Haas Lipizzaner and Diva brush. It's probably more than I've spent on all of my other brushes combined.


Please update us with what you think, I’m very tempted by the Diva.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Another one converted to a Haas believer :biggrin:
> 
> Are you thinking about the Diva (sheepskin with a border of bristles)? If yes, get one! You will not regret it!
> 
> ...


I try and still do not get it right a lot of the times. The grammar that is.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so, if you can only get one? the Schimmel? (my horse is white/gray)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> so, if you can only get one? the Schimmel? (my horse is white/gray)


Absolutely it’s the cheapest, and all you need to ‘de stain’ your grey...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Just saw that Riding Warehouse and Smartpak are ever increasing their stock of Haas brushes :shock: Now they even carry some leather backed (instead of resin) ones too! I have one of those too, and it's nice, but didn't mold to my hand yet... Maybe a sign I should groom more often?

@*tinyliny* depends on what you want: a clean horse with less effort (Schimmel) or a final gloss after you already added some elbow grease (Diva)...


One caveat re the Diva: like a real diva it needs some extra attention. The center is made with Mattes lambskin (like the saddle pads) and it's best to wash it with melp and such...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Smartpak does have a bunch of the Haas brushes!
I have Hooey on SmartGut for his ulcers so I may have thrown in a Haas Brenig Madoc for the free shipping....


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Please update us with what you think, I’m very tempted by the Diva.


I will. I've never used anything like the Diva.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooh I got lucky....a Diva brush for Valentine’s Day!


One day I might tell him what he got me!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay @Golden Horse! Great Valentines :biggrin:
This thread inspired me to actually _groom_ my mare :rofl: The whole program: Curry, stiff brush, body brush, soft brush and diva. And my mare, who used to hate grooming (after all, this is to mark the most edible parts of a horse, right?) stood there loose in the barn aisle and didn't move... I had a shiny pony for a moment, until I turned her back out and she visited her favorite mud hole :rofl:


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Resurrecting this thread because I took your advice and splurged on a Haas Schimmel brush... holy poop stain! This brush is amazing! Salty was almost glowing. I couldn't believe how much black dirt it brought up. No complaints from Sensitive Skin Salty, either! Definitely worth the splurge -- I bought the Diamond Wurzel for Cedar and he was shiny clean, as well. Next on the wish list is the Diva for finishing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you liked it @Cedar & Salty, they are amazing aren’t they? Love the fact that the horses seem to like them as well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm totally getting one right now. You should have bought stock in these brushes before you told us all about them @Golden Horse! And why am I only finding out about these now???


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So does the Schimmel compare to a hard brush or a soft brush? Do you use it after the curry, or just at the end?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> So does the Schimmel compare to a hard brush or a soft brush? Do you use it after the curry, or just at the end?


It’s a very short haired hard brush. Currently I use my Handson Grooming gloves, to massage and loosen all the hair and crud. Then I go over the fatty muscly areas with my Sleekeasy, to remove as much loose hair as I can....Big Guy is shedding big style. Then the Schimmel, then Rub down with my cactus cloth. When the Diva turn up I will finish with that..


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I use after my grooming gloves, as well. Salty likes the gloves better than a curry.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I think I need to get a set of those gloves and one of those brushes. I have two greys right now, one should be called "Pig Pen" for how messy she gets. The other is a very tidy horse who loves to be brushed and does not like getting dirty. However both of them could use the gloves for when they shed out this spring. I don't know what happened to all my brushes and combs, however, I suspect a small blue Australian Cattle Dog may be closely involved with the thefts.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Order has been placed! Can't wait to use it on Harley (who is the flea-bitten grey standing there, pretending he's a roan), and if I really like it, I might even get a second one for Rusty (who likes to augment his brown spots with mud). Because THIS:


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Please update us with what you think, I’m very tempted by the Diva.



I bought the Schimmel, Lipizzaner Damen, and the Diva. With the winter coats shedding, the Schimmel is working out the best for me. I think I'll be more impressed with the Lipizzaner and the Diva when the summer coats come in. They seem kind of pointless right now with all the fuzzy hair. By the way, I love what the Schimmel does for my horses' white manes. It leaves them shiny and flowing.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Got my second Diva last night (you know, one for the trailer and one for the barn ), but I won't really use it until shedding is over ...


Using the Schimmel for manes???? Hmm... :think:


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

SwissMiss said:


> Using the Schimmel for manes???? Hmm... :think:


I know it sounds weird, but it really makes them look good! It doesn't get all the tangles out, but it makes them look so clean and shiny. I was shocked.


----------



## Sanzia (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok I have never heard of these brushes so you guys will have to give me the load down! Is there a different name/brush for each color horse?? I unfortunately just lost my grey mare but I'll be getting a black filly soon which brush do I need?


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Sanzia said:


> Ok I have never heard of these brushes so you guys will have to give me the load down! Is there a different name/brush for each color horse?? I unfortunately just lost my grey mare but I'll be getting a black filly soon which brush do I need?



Sorry about your mare. I'm not sure which brush is the best for a black horse, but SmartPak offers a lot of Haas brushes and information about each one. Here is a link. Hopefully it will work. https://www.smartpakequine.com/search/search?searchTerm=haas brush


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I bought a "Diamond Wurzel" for my dark sorrel. It gets the dirt up, too!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks @Golden Horse. I'm now a penny lighter p I've practically given up on keeping Katie clean over winter hehe.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

:rofl: Haas brushes are addictive! I resorted to buying brushes instead of clothes for me, lol.
But hey, if those brushes last >30 years like my first one (still in use), then I can't complain :wink:


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought two, the Schimmel and the Diva. I also bought a tote because the bucket I have been using for my grooming supplies is getting too small. And then I also got a ball cap (cute, horse print) because I didn't want to spend $8.00 on shipping. I can't wait to try the new brushes on Miss Lulu and get her opinion!


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brush reviews, German Lessons and equine dentistry all in the same thread. Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It came!

From Ireland. Ordered off amazon. It’s very stiff. Boars bristle? Haven’t tried it yet. Review results coming tomorrow


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> It came!
> 
> It’s very stiff. Boars bristle?


According to the manufacturer they are coconut fibers...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. Then, why so pricey?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> ok. Then, why so pricey?



Deutsche Wertarbeit :wink: 

I think the manufacturer has a good reputation to make quality, albeit not cheap brushes (I fully admit I am a devotee). Which is fair for their horse-hair brushes, I just think making their other brushes very inexpensive would give the impression of them being "cheap" and worthless. :shrug:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I withhold judgement until grooming. tomorrow or Wednesday. 



X is shedding now, so maybe not best time to judge . . . .


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

My order arrived. Everything except the Schimmel. It is back ordered until next week at Riding Warehouse. I think everyone saw this thread and ordered one. :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry. my bad


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mary's Tack has a decent selection of Haas brushes too!

https://marystack.com/search/search...=haas#?keywords=haas&search_return=all&page=3

I did a little digging on the internet about the light bay/chestnut brush pack. They have a basic and deluxe version. Anyhow they claim chestnuts and light bays have more sensitive skin and softer coats making dust stick to them more so than other colored horses. The Schimmel wasn't included in these packs obviously.

The Welsh
The Cavaliere
The Military
Diva Exklusiv

I think the Deluxe pack also came with the rubber curry and a long bristle mane/tail brush(looks like a dandy or flick brush?). From what I read the mane/tail brush is meh... I imagine it isn't intended to detangle but maybe put a shine on the hair after detangling?

The rubber curry can be too much for sensitive horses but they do make a softer rubber version for sensitive horses. I'm guessing that is the one that comes in the deluxe pack for chestnuts.

If I read right they make a pack for dark bay/black horses as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Honestly! making different brushes for different horse colors is a bit like making different car polish for different car colors. A clean car is a clean car, and a clean horse is a clean horse. I bet you that the Schimmel will make a bay look just as dazzling as it does a gray.


Off to the barn for my debut use of it!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Well mine arrived today and I gotta say just in hand they are so much better. Holy that DIVA brush is good for humans too! The schimmel reminds me of a super strong, stiff scrubbing brush, the kind to take skin off you. Maybe that exact combination helps - I sure gotta a stained mare to practice on tomorrow and will put pictures before and after!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Honestly! making different brushes for different horse colors is a bit like making different car polish for different car colors. A clean car is a clean car, and a clean horse is a clean horse. I bet you that the Schimmel will make a bay look just as dazzling as it does a gray.
> 
> 
> Off to the barn for my debut use of it!


I don't doubt that! 
I was curious as why they made the sets for different colored horses hence digging a little deeper on the subject. So like I said they claimed chestnuts and light bays tend to be sensitive skinned. Which mine are but I have never thought any color was more sensitive than others, it was an individual thing. 
I bought the Madoc rather than the Schimmel because I was worried about it being too stiff. The stiff bristled brushes(natural, synthetic and blends) I have owned in the past has been met with distaste. That is why I use those jelly scrubby currys too. Yet I was surprised the cheap little miricle mud brushes I bought a couple months ago they liked. They will tolerate a shedding blade this time of year but the teeth are pretty dull.

Anyhow just thought I'd pass the information along if someone wanted a bit gentler version if they thought the Schimmel or the brushes in the white/grey set might be too stiff.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I got my gray horse (white), and worked him over. He lives out doors 24/7, so what you see is what you get. I gotta say, that brush did remove dirt quite well, and it also brough up the oils from his skin to restore some 'glitter' to his fur. He did not seem to be bothered by the stiffness of the bristles, but he is not a sensitive skinned horse. I will post photos as soon as I get them off my phone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Before and after shots


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> ok. Then, why so pricey?


Have you ever tried to shave a coconut?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SueC said:


> Have you ever tried to shave a coconut?


Lmfaoo!!!
About like shaving my legs in the spring after a long, hard winter???


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Would you like a machete for the job, @COWCHICK77? :Angel:

You're speaking in the distinctive voice of personal experience. :music019:

I empathise. I'm part-Italian! :rofl: Probably have a male ancestor who had one of those bathmat chests. You know, all that pubic hair that migrated north and is coming out of the shirt collar and it usually has a crucifix on it and the owner is called Luigi. Thankfully I don't have to shave my chest, but I hear you on the legs.

Returning to brushes: It is much easier to shave a boar than to shave a coconut.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha! I hear ya! Norwegian and German by blood. Plenty of hair but mainly blonde. I'm glad neither of us have to shave our chests..oye! LOL!

I'm going to take your word for shaving coconuts and boars. Thankfully I haven't had to do either!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

There are many things one doesn't necessarily _have_ to do, but may be driven to do by an excess of natural curiosity. :Angel:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I need to spend more money like I need another hole in the head (same could be said of my need for another brush/grooming tool, but here we are). Looks like I'm buying a schimmel brush! I just can't deny pictures and reviews all of you are posting. 

If I can get my gray looking less like he gathers his pee and poop for a bed, then I'm all over it! 

With most of the winter shedding over now (always smart to start shedding in January when you live north of the Mason-Dixon line *sigh*), I may even try out the Diva too. Who needs money after all?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Of course I could not resist, after hearing it works well on manes 


I ordered one and when using it the first time, lots of bristle breakage :shock: And I only brushed out my saddle pad! Not what I would expect from Haas brushes. So I contacted the seller and was told that a little initial bristle breaking may be expected, but not to such an extent. Great customer service replaced the brush and I have to say my thin skinned Princess actually seems to enjoy being groomed with it. Maybe it just scratches enough to help with itchy skin from shedding and bugs? And it actually _does_ leave her mane nice and shiny...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I bought a Schimmel from SmartPak with my last order. Holy cow, does it ever remove dried mud! I'm quite pleased with it. Mr. Spanish's mane is a bit much for it, but it leaves him nice and shiny, and he much prefers this to the metal curry I usually have to resort to for dried mud removal after he's given himself a spa treatment.

I'll have to order a soft finishing brush once my old one dies.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Boo got a Schimmel for his last birthday. I was wondering if he's tolerate it since it is stiff and he hates to be brushed, but he likes it! And it works really well at scarfing off the crusty mud. We have a lot of crusty mud around here.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought into it as well - and it works. Actually to the point two members of staff, who also have greys, bought one! I got the diva brush and so far katie just likes me rubbing it up and down her face, including nose. Strange. No bristle issues @SwissMiss you maybe got a dud? Sorry to hear that. Mine is ridiculously tough and haven't even spotted one bristle break off so far in about 10 uses. I'd think about sending it back!#

HOWEVER it's just a stiff brush but I've not used one with coconut fibres, it does seem to really do the job. Will say though that you need elbow grease and repetition for the deeper stains. A thin skinned horse would really struggle to get use out of it. Mine loves and all I got to do is put it under her belly and she sways and brushes herself!

EDIT: also staff taught me how to get out spot stains as the working yard for some reason is 80% grey. MAGIC BRUSH + WARM WATER. Y'know what I mean by the magic brush? It actually works faster and nicer than the above brush for the deeper stains. But it has to be the magic brush. Others I tried just can't cut it.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Kalraii, yes I am convinced I got a dud. The company I bought it from thought so too and sent me a replacement as soon as they heard of the issue.
Re thin-skinned horses: my pony is really finicky and hates stiff brushes - but seems to love the Schimmel :wink: Mares :rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no. I do not know what you mean by 'magic brush'. please expound.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

These! Or similar.
https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Magic_Grooming_Bristle_Brush_for_Horses/descpage-IMB.html

They are super cheap and my horses love them. I use them on my dogs too.

I have the equissentials brand? They came in a 2 or 3 pack(I can't remember) for $10, I like them the best. I bought a couple of the Romas thinking they were the same but I don't like them as much.


----------

